# ANTALYA | Projects & Construction



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Metropolitan Commercial Center - u/c*



















*Stovers and Blacksmiths Bazaar Development Project - Completed*














































*New Arena (10.000) - u/c*





















Joya said:


> *Hotel Mardan Palace*





Nuri1986 said:


> *Mardan Palace *



*Crowne Plaza - Completed*



*ATSO Antalya Chamber of Commerce and Industry New Headquarters - Completed*


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

^^ The owner of Mardan Palace is Telman Ismaylov who is originally from Azerbaijan, but living in Russia:cheers:


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

^^And his son Sarkhan Ismailov is vice-chairman of Antalyaspor


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Loved the hotel.


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

> *Özdilek Park Shopping Center - u/c*


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Konyaaltı Municipality New Headquarters - u/c*


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Antbirlik Shopping Mall and Business Center - Pro*








































*Schools Area Project - u/c*


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

> *Antalya wins bid to host Expo 2016 event*
> 
> Antalya won its bid on Wednesday to host the botanic event of the prestigious Expo 2016.
> 
> ...


hurriyetdailynews.com


----------



## Alpos (Nov 6, 2009)

please post more pictures


----------



## Ozerov (Mar 15, 2010)

Amazing Projects


----------



## Triple C (Aug 23, 2010)

Time to update the thread after 7 months, eh?
Unfortunately, I'll start with bad news :gaah: awful truth hurts;
Eski Otogar: Cladding is completed but the construction works are halted.
Forum Antalya, Sports area, Schools area and Antbirlik are cancelled.
Doğu Garajı: Construction is halted due to discovery of hellenistic foundations.
Antray: It's completed and opened to public, but it also cause traffic problems.


nuff said, *Now the good news;*
- Işıklar Caddesi is renovated, the renovation projects will continue on Şarampol, Güllük and Mehmet Akif Caddeleri.
- Yivliminare, the landmark of Antalya renovated and its mosque is opened to pray after years of boring renovation period.
- AntObüs, the public transport bus service owned by Municipality launched with 40x12m buses and 7 effective lines. 140 buses more to come.
- The zoo will get a great renovation after decades of opening to public.
- Olbia Canyon and around Minicity(Miniature park of landmarks) will get a great renovation too with a new aquarium.
- Lower Düden falls will get a recreation.
- Eastern beltway's construction goes slow, but currently, process is a bit fastened.

and finally; Antalya goes to Solar Energy!


----------



## boysan (Feb 27, 2012)

Konyaaltı Belediye binası tamamlandı.Yolum oralara düşerse fotoğraf ekleyebilirim.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Antalya Gazipaşa City Hall*

*Antalya Gazipaşa City Hall*

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/index...azipasa-belediye-hizmet-binasi-yarismasi/1987


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Cebeli Hill Landmark*

*Cebeli Hill Landmark*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/1-odu...inde-simgesel-yapi-mimari-proje-yarismasi/845


----------



## curupau (Dec 23, 2013)

nice


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Antalya Akvaryum*

*Antalya Akvaryum*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/antalya-akvaryum/3085


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Mehmet Özbek Business Center*

*Mehmet Özbek Business Center*
*Antalya, Turkey*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/mehmet-ozbek-is-merkezi/3217


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Mozderin*

*Mozderin*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/mozderin-is-merkezi/3257


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*BMK Business Center*

*BMK Business Center*
*Antalya, Turkey*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/bmk-is-merkezi/3215


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*KA Port*

*KA Port*
*Antalya, Turkey*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/ka-port/3186


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Eastern Garage Commercial Center & Necropolis Area I U/C*

Location: Çaybaşı, Muratpaşa

Developer: Antalya Metropolitan Municipality





































antalya.bel.tr


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Terra Manzara I U/C*

Location: Gülveren, Kepez
Developer: Pınarlar Group


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Antalya 1207 I U/C*

Location: Güneş, Kepez
Architect: Hızır Çelikkanlı
Developer: Ekpa Construction
























































July 2020









September 2020









February 2021


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*City Hospital I Pro*

Location: Göçerler, Kepez


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Kepezaltı & Santral Urban Renewal*

Location: Kepez & Santral, Kepez
Developer: Suryapı


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Studio Canyon I U/C* 

Loation: Altınova, Kepez
Developer: GLR Yapı






























GLR YAPI | İNŞAAT | – ANTALYA


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Helmann RoyalPort I U/C* 

Location: Altıntaş, Aksu
Developler: Helmann Construction










































Helmann Gayrimenkul Yatırım A.Ş.







www.helmann.com


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Class Officium I U/C*

Location: Altınova 





































source: Class Officium - Sert Yapı Grup


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*CasaBA - Completed*

Location: Gürsu, Konyaaltı


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Casa Riva I Completed*

Location: Gürsu, Konyaaltı 



















source: Casa Diva – Özpınarlar İnşaat Grubu


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Midtown Plaza - Completed*

Location: Yenigün, Muratpaşa




























source: Midtown Plaza – Özpınarlar İnşaat Grubu


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Alara Loft - Completed*

Location: Güzeloba, Muratpaşa 



















source: Alara Loft


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Makiport - Completed*

Location: Liman, Konyaaltı





































source: Galeri - Makiport


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Park Maya - Completed*

Location: Uncalı, Konyaaltı 




























source: PARK MAYA


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Oriza Park - Completed*

Location: Liman, Konyaaltı 



















source: google maps


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Seleksan Loft I U/C*

Location: Çankaya, Kepez
Developer: Seleksan


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Green Leaf I U/C*

Location: Çankaya, Kepez
Developer: Seleksan


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Greenlife I U/C*

Location: Yeşilbayır, Döşemealtı


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Royal Garden I U/C*

Location: Kırcami, Muratpaşa
Developer: Özgüntur 



















https://ozguntur.com.tr/projelerimiz/royal-garden/


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Axis Office I Com*

Location: Emek, Kepez
Architect: Melih Can Işıklı
Developer: Eralko 
































































source: google maps


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Hilton - Double Tree I Com*

Location: Etiler, Muratpaşa
Architect: Şevket Altındal
Developer: KA Tasarım
























Hilton - Double Tree Antalya







www.altindalmimarlik.com


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Cam-Saş Headquarters*

Location: AOSB, Döşemealtı
Architect: Altındal Mimarlık
Interior Design: KST Mimarlık









































Camsaş Genel Müdürlük Binası


Şevket Altındal Mimarlık tarafından tasarlanan yönetim binası, Antalya Organize Sanayi Bölgesi'nde bulunuyor.




www.arkiv.com.tr


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Kepez Public Library

Location: Gülveren, Kepez
Developer: Kepez Municipality
















*


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*MyLome Luxury Hotel & Resort

Location: Okurcalar, Alanya
Opening: 2020* 








































Mylome Luxury Hotel & Resort


Welcome to Mylome Luxury Hotel & Resort with a private beach hidden in the most beautiful bay of Alanya and Swim-Up rooms on multiple floors.




mylomehotels.com


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Bosphorus Sorgun Hotel

Location: Sorgun, Manavgat
Architect: DNA Mimarlık* 














































BOSPHORUS SORGUN HOTEL | Dna Mimarlık | Mimari iç Mimari


Bosphorus Sorgun Hotel mimari ve iç mimarisi Dna Mimarlık tarafından tasarlanmış olup 2018 ulusal mimarlık ödüllerinde sergilenmeye layık görülmüştür.




dnamimarlik.com.tr


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*NG Phaselis Bay

Location: Göynük, Kemer
Opening: 2021*


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Balmy Beach Resort

Location: Göynük, Kemer
Opening: 2021*


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Laren Luxury Resort Hotel & Spa

Location: Kadriye, Belek
Opening: 2021*


















































Lüks Villalar Laren Luxury Resort







larenresorthotel.com


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Fenix 84 I Com*

Location: Zerdalilik, Muratpaşa
Developer: Fenix Yapı 

















































Fenix 84 | Fenix Yapı







fenixyapi.com


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Casa Lara I U/C*

Location: Güzeloba, Muratpaşa
Developler: Özpınarlar 















































Casa Lara – Özpınarlar İnşaat Grubu







ozpinarlar.com.tr


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*ARUL PARK I U/C

Location: Güzelbağ, Muratpaşa
Developer: Özgüntur* 


























https://ozguntur.com.tr/projelerimiz/arul-park/


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*AZUR PARK I U/C

Location: Güzeloba, Muratpaşa
Developer: Özgüntur* 


































AZUR PARK


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Seaden Quality Resort & Spa

Location: Side, Manavgat
Opening: 2021* 


































http://www.seadenhotels.com/SEADEN-QUALITY/foto.aspx


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Park Residence I U/C

Location: Gençlik, Muratpaşa
Developer: Keleşoğlu* 























































Keleşoğlu İnşaat







kelesogluinsaat.com.tr


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Via Mar Residence I U/C

Location: Kargıcak, Alanya* 















































VIA MAR RESIDENCE | Your dream property







viamaralanya.com


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Kirman Calyptus Resort & Spa

Location: Side, Manavgat
Opening: 2021*


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*The Yacht I U/C

Location: Alanya
Developler: Ka Collection* 


























http://kacollection.com.tr/proje/the-yacht


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Selectum Dreams Resort

Location: Belek
Architect: Mısırlıoğlu Mimarlık* 































































Belek / Turkey







misirlioglumimarlik.com.tr


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Selen Homes

Location: Çağlayan, Muratpaşa
Developer: Nail Karataş* 










































Selen Homes | Nail Karataş İnşaat


Antalya’nın her geçen gün değerlenen farklı lokasyonlarında, insanlar ve mekanlar arasında kopmaz bir bağ kurmak için çalışmalarını sürdürmektedir.




nailkaratasinsaat.com


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Nirvana Cosmopolitan (Former Kervansaray)

Location: Güzeloba, Muratpaşa*























Cosmopolitan







www.nirvanahotel.com


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Looks 10 I U/C

Location: Şirinyalı, Muratpaşa
Developer: Looks Project*


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*City Square and Waterfront Development I ALANYA I Pro

Location: Alanya
Design: ONTASARIM
Developer: Alanya Municipality*


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Park Orion

Location:Uncalı, Konyaaltı
Developer:Özgüntur* 


















































PARK ORİON







ozguntur.com.tr


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Studio Canyon I U/C

Location: Altınova, Kepez
Architect: DNA Architecture
Developer: GLR Yapı








*























__
http://instagr.am/p/CNKnNZCJmad/


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Royal Exclusive I U/C

Location: Alanya
Developer: Elif A.Ş.

































































*




www.royal-exclusive.com


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Casa Grande I U/C

Location: Hurma, Konyaaltı
Architect: Keyarch
Developer: AKG İnşaat*




















































































www.casagrandeantalya.com


----------



## chingisstalin (7 mo ago)

Very nice people, gutes Hotel. i will come again


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Helmann RoyalPort I U/C*

Developer: Helmann Construction
Location: Altıntaş , Aksu


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Port Residence*

Developer: Fiba Art Construction
Location: Altıntaş , Aksu


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Concept Project*

Developer: Helmann Construction
Architect: 4M Salalı
Location: Altıntaş , Aksu


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Viamar Tulip*

Developer: Özçiçek Construction
Location: Altıntaş, Aksu


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Viamar Lily*

Developer: Özçiçek Construction
Location: Altıntaş, Aksu 

*































*


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*The Cruise Collection*

Developer: KA Collection
Location: Altıntaş, Aksu


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*ALLURE*

Developer: Arso Group
Location: Altıntaş, Aksu


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Viamar Rose*

Developer: Özçiçek Construction
Location: Altıntaş, Aksu


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Fly Port Residence*

Developer: Future Homes
Location: Altıntaş, Aksu









*







*


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Viamar Aster*

Developer: Özçiçek İnşaat
Location: Altıntaş, Aksu


----------

